# The new ice fishing debate...



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Is a perch considered a panfish?

I hear a lot of people say that perch are another ice target altogether when compared with sunnies and crappies, and are starting to leave them out of the "panfish" group.

Thoughts? Comments?

My thought is, if the fish fits in the pan, it's a panfish.  Though I will agree there are many differences between the perch and sunfish family, I still lump yellow perch into the panfish group when I'm fishing.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You are talking about seperate things here Nick....I would put perch in the panfish category along with crappies and sunfish.

But "panfish" isn't an official family of fish.....

Perch Family.......walleye,perch,sauger

Sunfish Family......bluegill,crappie,redear,pumpkinseed


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I know. Bass, bluegill, and crappies in the sunfish family; perch, walleye & sauger in the perch family.

But is perch a "panfish" in angling terms? Just heard some guys talking about it on a few podcasts last week. Or is it its own category all together?

Is white bass a "panfish" ? I lump them in the panfish category when fishing.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

well Nick i would say that if they are big enough to keep, then they are panfish, otherwise they are just another damn perch


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

drdeerhunter said:


> well Nick i would say that if they are big enough to keep, then they are panfish, otherwise they are just another damn perch


Hey now I like perch. By the way that's a big bullhead you are holding in the picture.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Pan fish is refered to the smaller fish that fit into a pan. Perch are a panfish...but there is no such family or grouping of panfish. Panfish is just somthing that someone came up with to describe those fish who fit into a pan before being cleaned. Sunfish are a grouping of fish (scientifically) that have a rounded bodie, like warm water, and have more of a fan type tail (that is not as forked as a pike, eye, or marlin). The perch family again is a scientific grouping that has the eye in it. This group refers to the long body shape with dorsal spiny fins and so forth. Think of it like calling an eye a walleyed pike. Its just a common name that someone came up with.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

lets ask someone who has a vested intrest in the subject!!!

[siteimg]6334[/siteimg]

My 1st attempt at photo shop!! :withstupid:


----------

